# DeWitt, NY OIS of EDP teen



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The New York Attorney General's office released eight videos of body camera footage from the death of Judson Albahm, 17, of DeWitt, in March 2021.

Albahm, who was believed to have a gun and to be having a mental breakdown, was shot and killed by law enforcement on March 4, 2021.

The shooting happened after the Onondaga County Sheriff's Office, State Police, and Dewitt Police all responded to a call for assistance from the St. Joseph's Comprehensive Psychiatric Mobile Crisis Outreach Team.

Law enforcement said after tracking him to Apulia Road in DeWitt, not far from Jamesville Beach Park, Albham turned and raised a weapon at officers, and was in turn shot. Albahm's weapon, police later said, turned out to be a bb gun.

Four officers shot at Albahm, a New York State Trooper, an Onondaga County Sheriff's sergeant, and two DeWitt Police Department investigators. None of them were wearing body cameras.

Eight videos were released from other members of law enforcement who responded to the scene but did not fire their weapons.

The footage released Friday is part of the A.G.'s investigation into whether the shooting was justified. No decision on that has been made yet.

The footage does not show the shooting of Albahm. None of the other responding officers were close enough when it happened. However, on the videos, you can hear multiple gunshots when the officers fired their weapons.

There are also moments you can hear officers trying to plead with Albham.

"Judson! Come, on bud!" an officer can be heard shouting.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The REAL solution here is to re-open the asylums and institutions. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Hush said:


> The REAL solution here is to re-open the asylums and institutions.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


I could not agree more. They would be safest from themselves and others in a secure facility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Also, the 1990's called....they want their 3-point slings back.


----------

